
Clearbit - dankohn1
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/clearbit
======
dankohn1
Congrats on the promising-looking service. I found it ridiculous that LinkedIn
has killed their API, and am thrilled to see alternatives. I just recommended
you to a document-serving service I really like called DocSend, which lets me
monitor who is looking at file I upload. It would be great to get details on
the person and company based on their email address.

